# Installing a 3D backgound in an established tank



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Im sure from the title of the post you are all probably thinking I am looking for advice on how to put a 3D background in an established tank, but actually Im not. I already have a plan on how I am going to do this, and am about to start on it in about an hour. I just wanted to start this thread because I will post some pics and info on how I did it all. Hopefully everything will work out as I have planed and my new background will be in by tonight. More to come after I finish.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, after six or seven hours (lost track) it is done :dancing: =D> ! Looks pretty good I think. Not perfect, but not bad for my first 3D background install, and in an established tanks at that. After i clean up the disaster area that I made  and the tank clears up I will post some pics.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, here are some pics. Tank is still a little cloudy from the sand being stirred up. I was able to install it with the tank up and running full of fish, and didnt use any kind of adhesive except for hot glue to glue the grill over the inlet hole in the background. The top of the background is held under the lip of the upper frame, and I had to come up with a way to secure the bottom, which you will see in the pics.Let me know what you think.

The background. 


The background cut to fit in the tank.


Intake hole cut


Outlet holes cut


I found some grey acrylic paint that pretty much perfectly matched the grey of the background and I used it to paint all the edges and all the area around the outlet and inlet holes. It did a really good job hiding them.

Left side


Right side


Outlets


Inlet



Had some problems with the bottom wanting to float up, so this was my solution to keep it secured.


And the finished product. Still a little cloudy. I will try to get a better one tomorrow after everything settles down.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good, I don't doubt it was a pain. Any of your fish bite you while you were working in there?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I knew it was going to be a pain, but I didnt realize just how much. Its done though, and Im happy with it. No bites, they pretty much steered clear of my hands when I was in there working. Im sure they were none too happy about the whole situation, but they seem to like the end result, lol.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are some better pics. Tank cleared up quicker than I thought it would.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought my eyes were messing with me,until I looked at your signature. I've never seen a wavefront aquarium before. Pretty Cool!!


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

master chi said:


> I thought my eyes were messing with me,until I looked at your signature. I've never seen a wavefront aquarium before. Pretty Cool!!


I had to look at the pictures to figure out what you meant :lol: I agree, cool!

And the tank looks great! :thumb:


----------



## auburnu007 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks great. Where did you get those awesome lace rock from?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That must have been a tough job. Well done. Is that the AquaTerra Canyon Rock BG? Looks real nice.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

auburnu007 said:


> Looks great. Where did you get those awesome lace rock from?


Actually the big one on the left is a fake rock  from one of the big name pet stores, and the others are Texas Holey rock that I got off of ebay.



> That must have been a tough job. Well done. Is that the AquaTerra Canyon Rock BG? Looks real nice.


Thanks. It was quite the ordeal that is for sure. My poor fish had to deal with me messing around in their home for a few hours. Yes, it is the AquaTerra Canyon Rock BG. I went with that one because it is one of the slimmer 3D backgrounds, and I didnt want to take up too much tank space with it.


----------



## yellowhighlighter (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice job. I have been thinking about installing a 3-D background in my established tank and you may have inspired me to take the plunge.

More importantly, I love the banner over of the tank. GKG!!


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Very nice job. I have been thinking about installing a 3-D background in my established tank and you may have inspired me to take the plunge.


Thanks. It was a bit of a chore, but not too bad. I was able to get it all done in about 6-8 hours (once I had all the tools and supplies gathered), and I am really happy with the end result.



> More importantly, I love the banner over of the tank. GKG!!


Nice to see a fellow Kings fan all the way over in PA. GKG!!! Can wait for the season to start!


----------

